# Hello From Western New York



## gpgriff55 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## daved5150 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome as I am new myself. I live in the Boston Hills. Good to have you here...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

justhavfun.


----------



## scmachinist (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome back to archery.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome fellow WNY'er!!!!!!! Wherebouts you from? I'm from Wellsville!!!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

scmachinist said:


> Welcome back to archery.


Wow!!! You're like right next door to me!!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## scmachinist (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm from just outside of Allentown. Small world.





jtascone said:


> Welcome fellow WNY'er!!!!!!! Wherebouts you from? I'm from Wellsville!!!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

scmachinist said:


> I'm from just outside of Allentown. Small world.


Thats awesome!!! What shop do you use around here? Belmont? Ackley's?


----------



## scmachinist (Feb 22, 2012)

jtascone said:


> Thats awesome!!! What shop do you use around here? Belmont? Ackley's?



I do most all of my own work but if I get the itch to go buy some new stuff I like the ride out to Ackley's or Whitetail in Olean. How about you ?


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## justhavfun (Feb 23, 2012)

jtascone said:


> Welcome fellow WNY'er!!!!!!! Wherebouts you from? I'm from Wellsville!!!


I am from the Jamestown area, thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

scmachinist said:


> I do most all of my own work but if I get the itch to go buy some new stuff I like the ride out to Ackley's or Whitetail in Olean. How about you ?


I love Ackley's. Bob is a great guy and will definitely take care of you. Mike at Belmont is a super guy as well and I have known him for over 20 years. Both are awesome shops and get my business. If I'm going just to shoot though, I go to Belmont archery. Mike has a great range there and great prices for shooting.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome from another Western NYer!

I've been to Belmont to the range a few times...Go up to S& S in Springville a bit - got my Elite Hunter there....Go to Whitetail in Olean now and then.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

